# How many lbs/day for your pack?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I moved the following quote from another thread, because it sparked my interest. We have a lot of people here with larger packs, and quite a few large packs of large dogs, I'm curious what everyone goes through in a day... maybe my dogs just all have insane metabolisms, perhaps a product of constant play as puppies with me at work?


DaneMama said:


> Oh I feel ya there! We feed ~10-15 pounds per DAY! So they get chicken and turkey on a regular basis LOL


Seriously, that's it... with 5 dogs??
We only have one more, and we go through 20-25lbs/day with our pack. We feed at least 50% red meat, usually more. We no longer buy enhanced, and probably 25% is naturally raised, freshly slaughtered, alive in the morning, and fed for dinner. 
600-650lb orders last us about a month. We feed a 16 quart container jam packed every night.

Annie ~6lbs
Zailey ~4lbs
Mousse ~4lbs 
Timber ~4lbs
Kola ~3lbs
Braxton ~3lbs

And none are overweight by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey - 0.9lbs
Sprocket - 0.15lbs
Gunnar - 2lbs


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, they are gorgeous and they are big. That is a lot of food.

Here is our breakdown

Hunter 1.75 pounds
Willow 1.25 pounds
Maggie 1.50 pounds
Fern 1.75 pounds
Cherri .8 ounces
Domino .6 ounces
Dixie .6 ounces

So ours is about 7.5 pounds per day. Two are pups waiting for homes so usually we feed about .5 pounds per day. 4 Collies and 1 sheltie (2 sheltie pups are not permanent)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky - 90 pound dog - about 1.5 pounds a day (he has never been a big eater)
Shade -90 pound dog but should be 75 pounds - 1.5 pounds a day 
Chelsy - 17 pound dog - 4 ounces - not a big eater anymore but she's old

so about 3.25 pounds a day for 3 dogs - sometimes a little more


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I feed 1.5-2lbs per day (sometimes a bit more) :tongue: That is for Harleigh who is 2.5 y/o and weighs ~63-65 pounds


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop- 1/2lb
Tess- 1/2lb (previously 3/4lb but she was looking chunky).
Boo and Benny (the cats) about 1/4 lb a day between them- supplemented with EVO kibble.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> We only have one more, and we go through 20-25lbs/day with our pack.


Oh man, 25lbs would last my girl about 2 months! She only gets 6oz/day, give or take.

All your dogs look amazing! And slightly off topic, where did you get their collars? Haha I love them!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

twotonelover said:


> Oh man, 25lbs would last my girl about 2 months! She only gets 6oz/day, give or take.
> 
> All your dogs look amazing! And slightly off topic, where did you get their collars? Haha I love them!


All of my collars now come from Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy
I love them, they're great quality at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWWWWW....Linsey you and your darn pictures!!! Your so mean!!LOL 

Let see...here is my breakdown!:smile:

Rhett, currently about 42lbs, 24oz,
Leo, 47lbs, 24oz,
Brody, 19-ish lbs, 6-8oz,
Dixi....8-ish lbs, well I havent quite figured out how much she will be needing...but she is getting about 8-10oz now,
Ducki and Pidgin, about 6lbs each, 10-12 oz to share.

So between the 6 pets Im feeding just over, or around, 5 pounds per day, depending on how much the 4 little ones eat!:thumb:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am feeding about 3 to 3.5 lbs a day. Usually closer to 3. 

Cabo gets about 1.5 - 2 lbs
Tux gets about 1.3 - 1.5 lbs


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania gets 1lb - 1.5lbs/day. 

That's it. Easy peasy. :becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

All my guys are small so here's their general breakdown:
Madison-4.6 oz
Sabrina-4.4 oz
Karma-5.0 oz
Briana-5.0 oz
Bailey-5.8 oz
Toby-3.8 oz
Angel-3.8 oz
Lily-4.2 oz
Camden-4.2 oz
Jaxson (cat) 4.2 oz
Jacoby (cat) 4.2 oz
All total just under 3 lbs. Not bad for 11 animals!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Dixi....8-ish lbs, well I havent quite figured out how much she will be needing...but she is getting about 8-10oz now


What? Wow...for Dixi the mini Doxie? 

For my 12lb'er I feed just under 4 ounces.

She sure must love all her food! She looks gorgeous! I hope you post some pics!


Oh and me...I feed just under 4 ounces a day.  91 pounds per year.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I feed about 5lbs a day between all seven animals (3 cats, 4 dogs). 35lbs a week, 140lbs a month... 1,680lbs a year. Whoa. 0_o


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I just have Deeks but he gets 1.5-2lbs/day typically (though we're more on the 1.5 side right now since he's looking chunky).


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay.....wait for it.......wait for it.........((drum roll))......

Lucky - 1 pound a day.

I can hardly keep up. 


:becky:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yep, a whole ONE dog on raw, puts my daily feeding at 1.8lbs :thumb:

That's his newly reduce portion size, he was on 2.2lbs a day before the last trip to the vet :tongue:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my 2, I feed at most 1/2 lb per day.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Linsey I think yours do have fast metabolisms or the fact that most of them are growing puppies. All of yours are under 3 years old. Zuri is really our only puppy still, who maintains her weight well, not to mention she is mini. 

Bailey: 2-3 
Emmy: 2-3
Shiloh: 1-2
Akasha:2-3
Zuri: 2-3


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Blush. I shouldn't even be allowed on this thread - here's my piddly amount:
Mollie: 1lbish or less depending on activity that day (38lbs)
Windy: 2 or 3 gms or less, depending on her mood that day. (7lbs)

I just can't get my head around 650lbs a month. Good God, thats the size of a small Japanese car!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a large dog with a very slow metabolism. He's 115 pounds and gets 1.25 pounds a day - he's not running marathons or anything, but he gets regular exercise and he's still overweight - he's weighed between 110-117 pounds since I got him 2 1/2 years ago. He may just have to stay fat, I can't reduce him to less than 1%.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> He may just have to stay fat, I can't reduce him to less than 1%.


I'm curious as to why??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, i guess I could. It just seems like I'm feeding him so little food now for such a big dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

xellil said:


> I have a large dog with a very slow metabolism. He's 115 pounds and gets 1.25 pounds a day - he's not running marathons or anything, but he gets regular exercise and he's still overweight - he's weighed between 110-117 pounds since I got him 2 1/2 years ago. He may just have to stay fat, I can't reduce him to less than 1%.


You may be feeding him 1% based on his CURRENT weight. What the "guideline" states is that you should feed based on their IDEAL weight. What would you say his ideal weight is?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery weighs 53lbs and gets nearly 2lbs of meat a day...
Kitten weighs about 6-7lbs and gets nearly 1/2lbs of meat a day...

So I feed 2.5 lbs a day...I want another dog!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I've never seen him less than 110 but just from looking at him I think he should weigh between 90-95. So 1% of the lower amount would be .9 pound. 2% would be 1.8 pounds, which is more than I'm giving him now.

But he might be ok at 100 pounds -90 pounds is 25 less than he weighs now and he's not THAT overweight, he's not real fat looking but I can feel a layer of fat over his ribs. 

you think I should try .9 or 1 pound?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malia - 8 oz per day
bubba - 6 oz per day

total: 14 oz per day, so under a pound per day.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xellil said:


> Well, I've never seen him less than 110 but just from looking at him I think he should weigh between 90-95. So 1% of the lower amount would be .9 pound. 2% would be 1.8 pounds, which is more than I'm giving him now.
> 
> But he might be ok at 100 pounds -90 pounds is 25 less than he weighs now and he's not THAT overweight, he's not real fat looking but I can feel a layer of fat over his ribs.
> 
> you think I should try .9 or 1 pound?


I don't see any harm in going down to .9 lb. 
And fasting one day a week, too. 
THe guidelines are just that: guidelines. The right amount to feed is whatever the dog maintains a good body condition on. For some dogs that might be less than 1% For my Boxer, it's more than 10%


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not completely sure now since I don't measure stuff at all. But I think it's sort of like this:

Sophie: 0.4-0.6 lbs depending on the day and food
Bambi: 0.3-0.4 lbs
Gracie: 0.3-0.4 lbs

All of them are American Cockers in the same general weight range (something like 19-21 lbs). None are overweight. Bambi could stand to gain a pound but she self-regulates and literally won't eat more than the amount I listed. She's healthy, just very lean and the vet said it's fine if her weight is stable.

Rumba, the foster dog, is a 12 lb Pomeranian/Japanese Chin mix who should probably gain a pound or two (I think he's gained one since we got him and is now close to 13 lbs...). He gets about 0.3 lbs of food a day (he'll probably get a bit less once he's a better weight and is also eating red meat regularly).


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My pack gets about 3# give or take per day. 3 raw fed dogs 4 raw fed cats.
Shellie 1.4#
Zoey 1.25-1.5oz
Ziva 6-8oz
Cats
Munchie 5.2oz
DeeJay 4oz
Cedes 4oz
Tiggles 2.4oz


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

tem_sat said:


> What? Wow...for Dixi the mini Doxie?
> 
> For my 12lb'er I feed just under 4 ounces.
> 
> ...


HAHA, ya that is for miss princess, she might be more then 8lbs I guess, Ive never had a tiny dog!LOL Ive not actually weighed her!LOL But she eats, and eats, and eats!:tongue: Ill be cutting her back once she evens all the way out, but when I feed her less her tuck is EXTREME so I brought it back up to what it is now and she is back to looking good!LOL


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan gets just over 2lbs per day, he's 115-117lbs
Bonzi gets 10oz per day he's about 30-35lbs
Shelby gets 8oz per day she's 12lbs


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Right about 4 lbs per day.

Remz gets 1.75-2 lbs per day. He weighs about 48 lbs 
Nallah gets 1- 1.25 lbs per day. She weighs about 62 lbs
Morgan gets about 1 lb. She weighs about 49 lbs.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow! How some of you can afford your packs, I have no idea! Lol! And Linsey, I just freaking LOVE Annie! She's so gorgeous! I'm not obviously Boxer-biased or anything, am I??

Zoey is probably around 25 lb right now and gets 1.1 lb (18 oz) per day. She seems to be doing well on that at the moment! She doesn't seem as skinny to me now as she did before.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Your dogs are so beautiful!!!!  Everyones dog here are so beautiful 

Anyways, we go through about 250lbs a month here.
Tynan gets 2lbs day
Timber gets 3lbs day
Dallas gets 3lbs day


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My two get around 1.5 lb each a day


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just have one dog, but I was curious to compare to others, I always feel like I should be feeding more, but when I do, he packs on weight, he gets 11- 12 oz per meal or 1.5 lbs a day, hes 60 lbs


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi~ 1lb-2lbs (dependent upon workout) 2lbs if we had a long day. 50lbs
Waggles~ 1lb. 22lbs


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

My girl has a fairly slow metabolism (like me - waah) so she'd get approx a pound to 18 oz per day. Right now at half raw, it's 8 oz. One dog is a no-brainer - I'm just picturing those of you with the plastic containers lined up thawing pounds and pounds!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I just have one dog, but I was curious to compare to others, I always feel like I should be feeding more, but when I do, he packs on weight, he gets 11- 12 oz per meal or 1.5 lbs a day, hes 60 lbs


I always feel the opposite. Like I am feeding too much, but Avery won't gain weight.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

2lbs total a day.

Lily is 50lbs eats about 0.75-1lb a day.
Scout is 60lbs and eats 1-1.25lbs a day.... she has a genetically bony ass, but the rest of her is normal. If I feed her any more than 1.25 (and I have to be careful even with that because thats a lot of food for her) she gets the runs and the only extra weight I've ever been able to pack on is a little doggie beer belly that you can only feel. So I just feed my pretty screwball what she does best on. Oddly I rarely get comments on her bony butt even though its clearly not normal for most dogs, unfortunately its normal for her. The rest of her is all hard muscle and thick, glossy coat so maybe thats why we don't get commets. Dear sweet odd duck dog. :smile:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have active dogs, they eat about 1 1/2 pounds each a day so total would be 6lbs for all of them I'd say it may vary 5 to 6 a day.... Cheaper than kibble....

Aussie 50lbs
male lab 59 lbs
female lab 65lbs
female lab 52 lbs

Its funny they all eat about the same...


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it depends on age, breed activity and the individual dog. 
My Break down:
T 3-3 1/2 pounds
Hermione 3-4 pounds
Polly 2 1/2 -3 1/2 pounds (i could feed her more but she wouldn't eat it, and I do think she is on the thin side even for her)
Lilly 2 -2 1/2 pounds
Heidi 1 - 1 1/2 pounds
Rose 1/2 - 3/4 pound
So for 4 Mastiffs, a GSD and CKCS we do 11-15 pounds a day


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

My bichon gets 5-6oz a day. 

I feed my pit bull half raw/half kibble. His raw meal is roughly 6oz a day. If its an all raw day (just depends on what I have in the freezer), he gets 12oz-1lb a day. Pretty easy keepers around here


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Feeding 8 dogs PMR right now - 6 Pointers, a Doberman, and a Cardigan.

Domino (Cardigan) - 1 to 1.5 lbs per day (depends on what I am feeding that night and how he is looking while I am handing out dinner! If he looks thin, he gets more, if he looks fat, he gets less)
Pyro (Doberman) - 2 lbs per day (he could probably go down as he is getting kinda fluffy, but hes fine for now)
Maui/Juno/Lorne/Stella (Pointers) - 1 lb per day
Louie (Pointer) - 3 lbs per day.
Gravy (Pointer) - 4 lbs per day.

The two super active high metabolism boys (Louie is 3 years old, and Gravy is 10 months old) eat far more than anyone else...even the Dobe who has a good 20 to 30 lbs on them body weight wise, eats less!!
Its a great example of going by what your dog needs, and not getting hung up on the numbers! The Pointer girls are all within a 10lb range of each other, and they all eat the exact same amount and look fantastic. The Cardigan puppy is around 20 lbs and eats as much as a 50lb Pointer does!! Where the 95lb Doberman barely eats more than the Cardi puppy does half the time. Its so important with this diet to go by your dog, watch what they look like. If they are starting to look thin, add more food. If they are starting to look fluffy (fat), take some food out. This is probably the easiest diet I have ever had the dogs on as far as regulating their condition goes.


----------

